# Peeps



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*That's what we've decided to name her  because that the sound she makes! like a little baby chick





*


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Well, then, Peeps, nice to meet you *


----------



## Owlet (Dec 26, 2010)

Yes, I like the name too!!


----------



## Birding (Oct 10, 2013)

Hello Peeps! You are a little cutie!


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

She's gorgeous !!


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

Welcome Peeps! A cute name for a very cute bird!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Awwww, Peeps is a sweet name for your precious little girl!!
Peeps and Chipper sounds really cute together. *


----------



## SkyBluesMommy (Jul 21, 2012)

Peeps is a cutie, for sure.


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Hello, Peeps. You are a gorgeous little girl. Get ready for the good life.


----------



## jazzboys (Jan 12, 2012)

Welcome Peeps


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I like the name you chose for her, it seems quite ****ing for your cute girl.


----------



## NanaLucy129 (Dec 5, 2011)

*Well, hello Peeps! You are a very pretty girl.:budgie:*


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

Peeps is a good choice for a budgies name. It is simple and sort of sounds like a budgies peeps.


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

Such a beautiful budgie girl, love the name is adorable , congrats!!


----------

